# Baw Monday!!



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!! 

How was everyones weekend???


----------



## buffycat

morning!!! wow, i got here before lunchtime!

had a good weekend, did some gardening, had a bbq, and sat in the sun too....

ooh, and :witch: has gone!!!! started practising last night!

did you have a good weekend??


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya

Am I right in thinking BAW stands for bored at work?? if so can I join your club please??


----------



## buffycat

the more the merrier i say......

why sad today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nicky

Welcome to BAW!!

Hi Buffycat

Had a really busy weekend no lie ins for me!! Had a 4th birthday party to go too. Did face painting and balloon modelling for the kids. Then had a leaving party BBQ for my friend. So was rather :drunk: So much so I ended up dressing up as Bat girl!! :rofl: I worked sunday afternoon at the local pub so tbh Im glad to be back at work for the rest!! :rofl:

YEY The :witch: has gone!! 

Ohhh are you officially TTC now???


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Im a bit sad as its my 1st day back at work after being off sick for the past 8wks and haven't really got any motivation to get any work done... need a good kick up the bum i think! Lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nicky,

Hope you are feeling better. Work will get easier once you get back into the swing. But we're are here to keep you company!! We're normally here everyday!!


----------



## buffycat

i rarely have motivation for work now, there's always one thing on my mind!! :)

Take things slowly though, 8 weeks off work is a long time, are your bosses ok though?


and Sambatiki - a bat girl! sounds like a great saturday to me! 
and you work in a pub, i used to work in a hotel years ago....sundays were good in summer as it was only lunches and the under 18s rugby match (and they were good looking too!)

officially ttc now.....! :sex:


----------



## Sambatiki

YEAAAAYYYY Buffycat!! Hope you get your :bfp: next month. I know I won't get a :bfp:though as :sex: the wrong time. But think that was a huge step for me just to :sex: without condoms. Its just getting the confidence back after the MC and trying to stay positive that it won't happen again.


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Buffycat I'll keep my fingers crossed that we both get our BFP's this time, Im on CD14 today so should be ovulating bout now(ish) will have to jump on hubby when i get home! Lol


----------



## buffycat

you know, apart from the date window, i can never pinpoint ov......guess it'll be luck again, as i really don't want to get too scientific about this.....

getting your confidence back is such a big step though....well done for that...

:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

ooh and i've worked out that having a hubby that works from home is a good thing! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Well im still scared about getting pregnant but im more scared of not getting pregnant IYKWIM?

I can't wait to be pregnant again... but i'll be a nervous wreck as soon as I find out i am! LOL


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> ooh and i've worked out that having a hubby that works from home is a good thing! :D

:rofl: 

Im like you too Im not sure exactly when I OV although this month I did get OV pain. I really don't want to go down the road of OPK's, temping and checking my pants for CM. Takes the magic away a little bit don't ya think!! Can you imagine it....... Not tonight darling my cervical mucus isn't stringy enough!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> ooh and i've worked out that having a hubby that works from home is a good thing! :D


Ha ha! lucky you!

I only live 5 mins from work so i'd be able to nip home for a quickie if hubby was there, but unfortunately he works an hour away so I'll have to wait till 6pm tonight :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww Nicky, 
Atleast you know that youre not alone. Im still quite scared of the whole process from concieving..... to not being able to... to giving birth. Having an MC steals away the innocence of becoming preggers. Whereabouts are you in your cycle hun??

Buffycat. 

Are you on CD2??


----------



## Sambatiki

I am so :sulk: jealous of both of you..... I haven't had any :sex: since Friday. DF has been working late. :cry: Hopefully he might wake me up tonight when he gets back!! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

hee hee - Sambatiki - that made me laugh! :D

seriously though, i tried the ov sticks, and they didn't help, and like you say, there has to be some magic and spontaneity.....

not sure about you guys, but i think in one respect there seems to be even more pressure to get pregnant again. Not pressure from others (though hints from my Mum are bad enough) but the pressure that you sometimes put on yourself......

i really want to be back there too Nicky, but like you i will a complete emotional wreck (i'll cry for days for a start), and then i will be in a state of paranoia for the full pregnancy......

:shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

When we get our :bfp:'s soon we can start a paranoid thread!! 

I think for me when I MC I thought that I'd failed myself and DF. But I know now that I didn't. We'll get our lovely buddles of joy in time.... Its just waiting.......


----------



## NickyT75

Just seeing if my new ticker works ladies...

Guess thats a no then?? Doh!


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: I just was looking at my TTC ticker!! I don't think its too accurate anymore!!


----------



## NickyT75

Trying again......


----------



## NickyT75

Wahoo!! I did it!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky I had a nightmare doing mine......


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky,

LOVE IT!!! Its like mine!! Ohhh your 10 days behind me.... plenty of :sex: time for you over the next week!!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> morning!!! wow, i got here before lunchtime!
> 
> had a good weekend, did some gardening, had a bbq, and sat in the sun too....
> 
> ooh, and :witch: has gone!!!! started practising last night!
> 
> did you have a good weekend??

Woohoo my :witch: has flown off too!! and I :sex: last night too!! I am now (drum roll) officially TTC  :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok today? I am on reception (receptionist has day off to take her scooter test) so been really busy this morning, not much doing this aft though so will be on here all day hopefully!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Tracy!!

Get :sex: Lets see some :bfp:'s next month. I hope I don't get left behind :cry:
How was youre weekend hun?


----------



## Sambatiki

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Just thought we could do with some..

Do you think we should move to TTC now??


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Kerry, I want to move to TTC but don't wanna leave anyone behind:hissy: Had a very drunken weekend, my friends came round on Fri and didn't leave till 2am!! Felt really ill all day Saturday but dragged myself to the cinema with DD and OH to see The Happening which was a load of rubbish!! then we went for a chinese buffet and home for an early night! Yesterday OH and I watched films and drank cider all afternoon :blush: I am going teetotal from today for sake of baby to be!!

PS Hi and welcome Nicky75


----------



## Chris77

Mine was good - took my Dad out for dinner on Saturday night. Sunday morning we took my father-in-law to IHOP (International House of Pancakes) for breakfast and then bbq'd later in the day and went swimming. A little too much sun and I got burned :dohh: 2 bad burns in as many weeks and I had lotion on - don't usually burn when I have lotion on. The :witch: is due this week and as always, wondering and (hoping) that this month's "Pull-and-Pray" method has failed. :rofl: Only 6 more weeks now until we are "officially trying" for that :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris

Welcome to the BAW club!! Are you hoping that :witch: doesn't come?? and for a :bfp: instead?? 6 weeks isn't a long wait tho.

Tracy..

Sounds like a fab weekend. Will you struggle to give up the :wine:??? :rofl:

We could all move together across to TTC.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris - hope your method failed :rofl:

Cos my AF only finished yesterday do you think I will ov late? (should be in 4 days) 

I think we should move, I need to feel like I am making progress even if it is only in cyber world :rofl:

As for the :wine: I will definitely struggle :muaha: I know I need to stop but I looooove it :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

International House of Pancakes - oh hello! i'm hoping that it is in the UK, Chris - where is it!

re move to ttc.....some of the people there don't always understand mcs.......most here do.....

you're all too lovely to leave anyway......

:)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Sam and thank you for the welcome! 

Yeah, I'm hoping the:witch: doesn't show - I've been hoping that for the last 7 months now! She always shows - apparently we're very good at the "Pulling-and-Praying" :rofl: I know I'm really not supposed to be wishing for a :bfp: until August, but I REALLY can't help myself!!! I keep checking my boobs everyday to see/feel if they've grown or gotten darker :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy...

Loads of luck giving up the :wine: I haven't given up on drinking yet as I really don't think we are going to get a :bfp: this time. So after :witch: that should be arriving on Sat will really start to concentrate on TTC. 

What Vitamins is everyone taking.. if at all??


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, no I'm sorry. International House Of Pancakes is only in the US (I think). Although I really shouldn't say, I've never been out of the US. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris..

Its hard old waiting game isn't it. Tell us abit about yourself.

Nicky,

What do you do for a living??


----------



## golcarlilly

I am just taking folic acid thats all, and eating healthy food (apart from chinese on Saturday, and curry yesterday - oh and some chocolate too:rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

YES!! The waiting game is sooooo hard!!!

Me: I live in the United States. I'm 30 years old and DH is 34. We have been married for 13 months. We have no children. We have a mini doxie though that acts just like a:baby: So she's very good practice :rofl: We were going to try for a :baby: in May but DH wanted to wait until we had at least 6 months of my salary banked so that would bring us to August. I love animals (especially dogs and rabbits) and collecting angels. I am also starting online classes in July to get my Bachelor's Degree. If we do conceive in August, I'll just about have my degree.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris,

Aug isn't too far away tbh. But its seems like ages. Im suposed to be waiting until Sept/Oct. But we're going to see what happens. Where in the US are you from?? 

Tracy,

Ive got some of those Pregnacare ones left from before do you think they'd be ok??


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah they should be still fine I would think?


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll give them a bash then. Think I'll wait until next :witch: due on sat.


----------



## golcarlilly

Ooh does anyone know this? OH was reading up on :spermy: and apparently they are supposed to be at their best in the morning? I really hate having morning :sex: on work days though - cos of the leakage (sorry tmi as usual:rofl:)


----------



## buffycat

ooh, i'm over in the US in September (East Coast)...might look them up!

i'm on folic acid......

know what you mean about leakage though - plus hubby is far too sleepy as well!


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: :rofl: Leakage!!! Can imagine us all sat at our desks with our legs up in the air!! 

Has everyone stop taking their normal everyday vitamins?? Sorry to harp on. GP said to come off them when was Preggers due to the Vitamin A???


----------



## Chris77

Sam,

I'm from New York.


----------



## buffycat

no i haven't actually....just on multi at the moment....

will bear that one in mind though.....

definitely baw today....


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: Legs Akimbo - can just see my bosses face :rofl:

I used to take vit c to ward off colds and eve primrose oil for general womens health - have given up both as said not suitable on the containers if you were ttc or pregnant


----------



## buffycat

NY - my favourite place....i'll be there in September - yay!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Sam,
> 
> I'm from New York.


OOh I wish I was!! it looks so much more exciting than where I live!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Chris

really want to visit NY!!! 

Is it home time yet????


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> NY - my favourite place....i'll be there in September - yay!!!

Can you put me in your suitcase??? PLEEEEEEEEASE???


----------



## Chris77

And I was going to say the same thing about England! :rofl: I've never been and I'm dying to go!! I'm a huge Tudor history fan as well and would love to see Hever Castle, Leeds Castle, Tower Of London, etc.


----------



## golcarlilly

I wish it WAS home time - I am fed up of sitting on reception now!! I don't even get a break today!! mind you I am not very busy am I :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> And I was going to say the same thing about England! :rofl: I've never been and I'm dying to go!! I'm a huge Tudor history fan as well and would love to see Hever Castle, Leeds Castle, Tower Of London, etc.


LOL isnt it funny how the grass is always greener!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> And I was going to say the same thing about England! :rofl: I've never been and I'm dying to go!! I'm a huge Tudor history fan as well and would love to see Hever Castle, Leeds Castle, Tower Of London, etc.

You can have my house.... A little cottage in a tiny village a few miles away from Stratford upon avon!! Only if I can have yours!!


----------



## buffycat

Tower of London good but overpriced - went last year and adult admission is £16.50!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies - I've been away from my desk for a while & missed loads of chat haven't i?

bit of background info on me...

Im 33 hubby is 31 we don't have any living children but had 1 miscarriage at 10 1/2 wks & lost our daughter Sophie after going into premature labour at 18+3 back in April.

I work as an engineering administrator but as i said earlier... not much "work" really going on at the moment! Oops! LOL 

Im TTC now but agree with you guys about being a bit wary of moving onto that board, I did post there a few times, but there seems to be LOADS of people TTCing so it's hard to keep track of your own thread with the posts moving so quickly & you end up feeling like nobody is replying to you etc... 

Thanks for the warm welcome on here by the way! I feel much happier now


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky,

So sorry for your loss. Ive read your post in MC. Im glad you are starting to feel better.. 
I really like it here in WTT everyone is sooo nice!! 

Buffycat

£16.50.... Even Dick Turpin wore a mask!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Well despite what I said previously about not obsessing and just doing things naturally for a while I have just ordered some opk's and preg tests!! I think I am panicking a bit cos AF was so long and won't really know now when ov will be so am going to use the tests this month till I know what my cycle is doing again!:happydance: ooh I am all excited now they should come in the post tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks

I just really wanna move forward now & get my BFP ASAP (OMG! loads of initials there eh?!!) Ha ha! (was gonna put LOL but thought it might be a bit of overkill!)


----------



## NickyT75

I bought some of those OPK's ages ago but haven't really got a clue what you're sposed to do with them :dohh: - God im so thick!!


----------



## Chris77

Sam, 

Sure we can house swap! :rofl: I'm in the country in New York - about 90 miles north of New York City. 

Wow 16.50 pounds is $32.16 here! Still cheaper than what it costs me to fill my tank with gas! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Maybe if we moved our thread 'BAW club' onto the ttc board we could keep it bumped up? I don't know what to do for the best, I just want us all to stay together - feel a bit mean staying on wtt though when I am already ttc ? iykwim?

LOL nicky I am on with the initials too!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

It says the opks come with full instructions - I hope so cos I don't have a clue how they work either!!


----------



## Sambatiki

What are we like!! An indecisive bunch!! I suppose we ought to go across as it does seem a little unfair to everyone that is still waiting. 

Chris,

I thought our petrol prices are sky high!!! 

Nicky/Tracy

Might buy some OPK's for next month.... you know..... just to see..... :rofl: Do you have any reccomendations???


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhhh DF just text saying he fancies a bit of :sex: tonight (TMI I know!!) 

YEAYYYY the drought looks like it might be coming to a close!! :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: Kerry you are funny!! 

I ordered mine from babymad on ebay, they were 2.99 & P & P (came to just over a £5) for 15 opks and 5 preg tests - not sure how that compares with any others as it is first time I have got them, they look like those cheapie test thingies - the cardboard strip ones - says they are 99% accurate in predicting ov, I think you pee on them, but don't know how often??


----------



## buffycat

golcarlilly - where'd you get your opks from? are they nice and cheap?

Chris - petrol (gas) here is getting very expensive.......my hubby's car caost 67pounds to fill the other day! (tis VW Jetta 1.8 diesel)!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Just having a look on ebay now for some... you know just so theyre to hand!! :rofl: 
God... so much for not getting obsessed!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> golcarlilly - where'd you get your opks from? are they nice and cheap?
> 
> Just answered before you posted!!
> Chris - petrol (gas) here is getting very expensive.......my hubby's car caost 67pounds to fill the other day! (tis VW Jetta 1.8 diesel)!!!!!

My hubbys was £71 to fill up yesterday - he gets fuel allowance for company car luckily!! do you know diesel has gone up from 120.9 to 130.9 here this year alone!!! I got rid of my diesel car last month thank god!


----------



## Sambatiki

My poor DF has a diesel car. :cry:


----------



## buffycat

this is bad....the other day i was looking for 'radley bags' on ebay, now i'm searching for 'ovulation'

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> this is bad....the other day i was looking for 'radley bags' on ebay, now i'm searching for 'ovulation'
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: Ive refrained from purchasing!!! Im very proud of myself!!


----------



## buffycat

i have succumbed to a purchase.......golcarilly...you are a bad influence!

(but good as well!)

:D


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat...

You are weak..... Can't believe the force of the darkside has made you succumb to the peeing on sticks club!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

sheer madness....i blame work and my hormones......!


----------



## Chris77

You ladies crack me up! :rofl: 

I haven't purchased any opk's as of yet. I'm not so sure I'll need them. I can almost ALWAYS tell when I'm ovulating - for about a week my ovaries KILL and when I sit down it feels like a knife in my ovaries, and the abundance of CM. Then right after, nothing until the :witch: arrives.


----------



## Sambatiki

TBH I don't think its a bad thing to do. Esp after what we've been through.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> You ladies crack me up! :rofl:
> 
> I haven't purchased any opk's as of yet. I'm not so sure I'll need them. I can almost ALWAYS tell when I'm ovulating - for about a week my ovaries KILL and when I sit down it feels like a knife in my ovaries, and the abundance of CM. Then right after, nothing until the :witch: arrives.

Me too, I get pains for two or three days, my worry is that when I get the pains does that mean I have missed the most fertile day? isn't it supposed to be the day before you ov?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Ive had OV pain for the first time this month. So Im going to try not to get OPK's just yet. Think I'll leave it for a few months of TTC beforehand.


----------



## Sambatiki

<----- Is googling OV pains!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have started up a TTC journal (how sad am I getting) I think it will be good to look back on, I have the memory of an amoeba and will prob forget where I am at with it all!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

I've just bought some pregnancy test from access diagnostics & was DYING to order OPK's as well but I just dunno what the heck you're sposed to do with em!!

PLUS - im working on the assumption that IF I get pregnant this month... I won't be needing them will I?!! :rofl:

Lol What are we like?? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ Sam!!

golcarlilly, if you have OV pain I don't believe it's too late, I think it means OV is impending or already happening.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> :rofl: @ Sam!!
> 
> golcarlilly, if you have OV pain I don't believe it's too late, I think it means OV is impending or already happening.

I hope so then, I am going to try the opks anyway and see what tale they have to tell!!


----------



## buffycat

am going to really have to concentrate this month to see if i feel anything different - shame my body just can't send me a text or something......!

early night tonight i think!

:)


----------



## Sambatiki

Christ!!! 

OV pain is inconclusive... It can happen before, during or after an egg is released...

So my advice is to Shag :sex: Shag :sex: Shag :sex:!! Everyday Allday...

P.S I actually meant make love... :rofl:

p.p.s You can call me DR Kerry from now on .... :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Kerry where did you get that info? (not that I am doubting you Dr Kerry I just wondered?) :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Just thinking aswell, are we not supposed to do it every other day so we get more :spermy: to the gallon (teaspoon :rofl::rofl:)


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> Just thinking aswell, are we not supposed to do it every other day so we get more :spermy: to the gallon (teaspoon :rofl::rofl:)

Ohhhh :cry: :rofl: And I was looking forward to a good seeing too.... 

This is the link https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelschmerz


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You guys are cracking me up!!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: You go girl!!!!

God all this info is so confusing isn't it? I wish I was ten years younger so I had more time to try!!!:hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

WHY IS IT NOT FIVE OCLOCK YET????:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Yes, very confusing!! Especially when you have cycles that range anywhere from 29-43 days! My eggs get lost, they need a map! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Yes, very confusing!! Especially when you have cycles that range anywhere from 29-43 days! My eggs get lost, they need a map! :rofl:

Oh that is a pain, do you chart?


----------



## NickyT75

Well it's almost time for me to go home ladies (4.30) so i'd like to say bye for now & thanks for making my 1st day back pass by loads quicker... You've really brightened up my day! 

See you tomorrow :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

See you tomorrow chick :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly - I only chart when I get my period and how long each cycle is. 

Nicky, I wish I was going home!! It's only 11:30 am here. 5 more hours left for me. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have been keeping a chart since last July, I note when my period is and when ovulation is (according to my pains) I haven't got into all the cervical mucus stuff yet (although may start if don't get BFP this month)


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Nicky Although I think Ive probably missed you now. 

Chris and Tracy - I wouldn't know where to start with the basal temps and CM stuff. Although mymonthlycycles is very good for letting you know when is best to :sex: It gives you indications by rabbit markers on a calendar.


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL i may have a look at that, I am signing off for today chick, will be on in the morning hopefully, OMG we have done 11 pages today!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Im not about tomorrow Im going to Alton towers so have a good tomorrow and I'll catch up with you Wednesday.

Chris - Im afraid you've got me for a bit longer.


----------



## Chris77

Sam, great I still have company! :happydance: It's helping my morning go by quicker!


----------



## Sambatiki

Cool... What time is it over there??


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Christ!!!
> 
> OV pain is inconclusive... It can happen before, during or after an egg is released...
> 
> So my advice is to Shag :sex: Shag :sex: Shag :sex:!! Everyday Allday...
> 
> *P.S I actually meant make love... *:rofl:
> 
> p.p.s You can call me DR Kerry from now on .... :rofl:

Sure sure. I believe you, thousands wouldn't, but I will. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

It's 12:02 pm here. And Thunderstorms are on the horizon with very cloudy skies. Today's US weather with Chris. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: at chris

Hey Icrepka

:rofl: You girlies are starting to get to know me far to well :rofl:
Im getting so excited for you hun. Are you getting any symptoms??


----------



## LeaArr

All of this will be TMI. Be warned.

Sore boobies, like REALLY sore. I can't not wear a bra now cause they just hurt. Extra CM that's kinda lotiony, high temp, sleeplessness...I think it's all in my head :rofl:

DH keeps saying that I am...and that it's a girl. He seems surpisingly calm, considering he thinks I am.


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooohhh sounds like like I felt when I was preggers hun. All of the symptoms. :happydance:
Im really sorry if Im getting you all excited and if you get a :bfn: I can't help it tho. 

Although I think its looking very much like a :bfp:. 

And.... you better pop in from time to time!! Once youre in first Trimester


----------



## LeaArr

I understand. I'm trying to tell myself it's easier to believe that I'm not and find out that I am, but I can't help but think that I am. I really hope it's not my body playing tricks on me.


----------



## Chris77

Ooohhh.......sounds very promising Icre! Congrats!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Just looking at your ticker too. You are very late!! 

Chris - We are all rubbish at waiting here!! :rofl: If you see my ticker Ive got another couple of months yet!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Just looking at your ticker too. You are very late!!
> 
> Chris - We are all rubbish at waiting here!! :rofl: If you see my ticker Ive got another couple of months yet!! :rofl:

:rofl: sad but true.


----------



## Sambatiki

Right girlies,,,

Im off home now. Off to Alton towers tomorrow. So catch you wednesday..

Have fun 

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## buffycat

blimey, i pop out to a meeting, and you lot fast forward by three pages - that is impressive!

Sambatiki - have fun tomorrow!


----------



## buffycat

Icrepka - how long are you going to wait?

:)


----------



## Chris77

Yup, I have another 6 weeks and yet I hope for a :bfp: each month. Period is due in 4 days and I just have fatigue, sore boobs seems more concentrated in the nipple area, and cramping and very vivid dreams almost every night, but that's not necassirly abnormal for me. I feel a little differently than usual but think I'm imagining that. I've been feeling "off" for the past week but probably imagining that too. I get a fleeting though here and there of, "I think I'm pregnant" but then it goes away...like I said just imagination.


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> Icrepka - how long are you going to wait?
> 
> :)

I have already taken two tests that came up what I think are :bfn:. I ordered some internet cheapies that I should have later this week. I will test again when I get them. If nothing comes up on those, i am going to the doc to see what's up. 7 days no :witch: indicates somethings up imho


----------



## buffycat

oh Chris....i hope that they are all 'good' symptoms.....

i remember when i was pregnant before, my nipples behaved quite strangely (and i had dry skin on them - apologies for tmi).....

hopefully i know what to watch out for though....


----------



## Chris77

Yeah no bigge if I'm still :bfn: this month. August is right around the corner...it would just be nice to have a head start. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

well 7 days is a bit too late really isn't it? i can forgive the :witch: for a couple (or can i?!?!?) but 7 is mad - maybe she's taking a nap or something....

i hope a bfp comes your way soon though....


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris.....what sort of job do you have?
:)


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> well 7 days is a bit too late really isn't it? i can forgive the :witch: for a couple (or can i?!?!?) but 7 is mad - maybe she's taking a nap or something....
> 
> i hope a bfp comes your way soon though....

:rofl: Sometimes I need a nap too.


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, I'm a Human Resource Assistant/Recruitment Coordinator.


----------



## golcarlilly

You still here Chris? what time is it there now? 

Kerry have a fab day at alton towers - have a go on oblivion for me :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

BAH. Found out via email that I could be waiting on the tests until the 30th. 
I am not waiting that long. My cousin is going to take me to the doc tomorrow.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm still here. lol I'm not at work anymore though...home now. It's 7:32 pm.


----------



## Chris77

BTW, good luck with testing. I hope you get that :bfp:


----------

